# Have I started clomid too early?



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

On my 3rd month of clomid took my 1st tablet last night day 2 - 6. I have been spotting since Friday but on Tuesday got a lot more dark brown bleeding /gunk and yesterday heavier dark brown bleeding. But today it's heavier bright red blood. Have I stated it to early? Could I do any harm?


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't think you'll have done any harm, but you are told to count the first day of full red flow as CD1. Spotting doesn't count as your period in this context. I took clomid CD2-6 too and I'm sure there was probably at least once cycle where I didn't wait for the second day of full flow before taking it. In theory, in women with amenorrhea (no periods) you can actually take clomid at any point. The main reason doctors instruct us to wait for CD2 is so that we can be sure we're not pregnant. Also, obviously, you want the womb lining to be nice and thin before you start taking it, so you can mimic a natural cycle as much as possible. As long as you're confident this is your period and not implantation/early pregnancy bleeding (as it's red now it sounds like your period) then I'm sure it'll be fine. But next time (if there is a next time) make sure you wait for day 2 of full red flow before taking the clomid. This will also ensure you're not still bleeding when it comes round to the time for lots of baby-making sex.

Good luck.


----------

